# Quiero prepararme para ser tecnico en ascensores. Ayuda.



## satelitelunar (Jun 11, 2011)

Buenas soy de moaña(Pontevedra), tengo 26 años 2 años trabajando como tecnico electrico y otros 2 como tecnico en alarmas, estoy haciendo ungrado superior de regulacion y control.
Desde que empece en este mundillo siempre quise terminar trabajando en el mundo de los elevadores o bien en la domotica.

Aqui mi duda,¿que me recomendarian ustedes para poder salir preparado al mercado laboral de esta profesion?

Se aceptan toda clase de consejos, libros para estudiar, programas para trabajr con ejercicios, cursillos que pueda tener por la provincia de pontevedra o alrededores.

Muchas gracias, espero respuestas.


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 11, 2011)

si ya eres electrico y conoces de alarmas solo te falta la electronica y la mecanica puedes estudiar el libro de mecatronica de W.BOLTON,lo bajas de la red y principios de electronica de malvino,disponible tambien en la red.ECHALE GANAS

SI tienes acceso a la red las posibilidades son infinitas,aqui mismo en el foro te puedes meter ha tutoriales hay muy buenas opciones para principiantes,especificamente el de electronica analogica

otra recomendacion,ya que estoy con ganas de ayudar,jejejejejejejeje,es un buen cursito de computacion ya que los elevadores hasta donde se, no son tan mecanicos y necesitan cierta programacion,si entras ha una empresa de mantenimiento ha elevadores ellos te proporcionan los programas,pero sin computacion y un poco de mecatronica no se puede hacer nada,ya que tienen un modo de servicio, que indica cuanto tiempo cargo, x peso,cuantas veces subio y bajo,etc y cosas asi me supongo que ya lo sabes

Ahora yo te tengo una pregunta,estoy estudiando diseño de circuitos y me estoy haciendo bolas con la corriente alterna q un ciclo positivo y otro negativo y que para optener wataje se necesita cierto valor q cada pais tiene no, me puedes dar algunas formulitas sencillas y rapidas,especificamente con eso de el valor de theta y no se que rollo

por tu atencion gracias,y echale ganas,confia en DIOS siempre,saludos desde mexico¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

